# Lost AT4 on Lower Clear Creek



## riverunner (May 15, 2004)

I los.....my paddle lost me on Lower Clear Creek below the footbridge drop. Its an AT4 with yellow blades and black shaft (aren't they all). The right blade is worn down more than the left. No telling what condition it is in now. If anyone sees it walking around the Golden area aimlessly, please give me a buzz....302-545-8477....Thanks, Eric. :shock:


----------

